# Baby Kira birth story long



## vicky

Thanks laura for posting for me that i had her.

Well was getting some period type pains but thought nothing of it cos been having them since saturday they had a bit worse since having the sweep done on monday but could still sleep through them, was on the internet to tif, laura and louise and getting the pains and they weren't getting stronger but they were coming and going alot but tried not to get my hopes up, decided at 10 to go bed see if i could get some sleep told matty i was getting the pains as soon as i stood up from the sofa the pains got three times worse, went up stairs got in bed and was talking to matty in bed trying to breath throught the contractions and said what should we do about kacy should we take her round my mums, matty said i should ring labour ward and see if they wanted me to go in to get checked out, as soon stood out of bed lost my mcus plug (put those knickers in bin) rang labour ward and contractors were coming every 2-3 mins apart they told me to go straight in so matty got kacy up, and we took her to my parents house and my mum jumped in our car to go the hospital, got to the hospital and the contractions were coming faster, got up stairs got checked out which took ages and i was 4 cms she asked what i wanted to do i said have some gas and air and sit on the birthing ball.


She got me a birthing ball, i sat straight on it with the gas and air, the gas and air seemed to knock me out making me sleepy inbetween the contractions asked mum and matty what time they thought i would have her and i said 3 mum said 4 matty didn't answer. this was at half 12 at the time. my contractions started getting on top of each other and were hurting i tried to keep focusing on what i was doing breathing slowly and staying relaxed then midwife came in and asked how i was doing and i said i think i want some perthadine cos these are on top of each other and i feel like i cant cope, so she said she would go get it if i could get on the bed, but as soon as stood up the contractions were none stop, and i couldn't move the midwife put a pad in between me, and got the perthadine, threw up over my mum (its hard throwing up and having a contraction) we cleaned that up midwife left again to go and get pethadine cos she hadn't got it, all of a sudden half way through a contraction my waters broke but trying to tell that my mum didn't work, then had this big feeling to push so shouted to matty get midwife in here now, he left the door wide open and my nightie didn't cover me totally, all of a sudden i jumped on the bed, in three pushes she was out, and i burst in to tears, Kira weighed 7lbs 13oz. I had the birth i wanted gas and air only can't believe i did it. and she turned up before i said.:headspin:, kacy adores kira and i'm on :cloud9:

Got loads of pic but i took them on mum's camera my sis is going to email them to me tomorrow so will post them tomorrow.


----------



## miel

WOW!!! you did a wonderful job:hugs: congratulations!!!


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!!:headspin:


----------



## Serene123

Oh wow. That was a really nice birth story. Congratulations!


----------



## Gemma2102

hi, vicky congratulations to the both of you and big sister kacy. hope u are having a lovely time being mummy again, c u soon love and hugs 
gemma and jessie. xxxxx


----------



## vicky

Thanks Girls


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!


----------



## supernurse

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_28_11.gif Well done and welcome Kira xx


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations sweetie , can't wait to see pics


----------



## Samantha675

Oh Vicky what a wonderful birth!!!


----------



## kookie

WOW GLAD YOR LABOUR WENT AS PLANNED CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Louisa K

Awww congrats, I love your birth story so much... Makes me excited about mine, thanks for sharing :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations vicky! You did so well. 

Cant wait to see the pics

xxx


----------



## goldlion

Sounds like a great birth! Congrats on being able to do with with just gas and air and congratulations on your new baby girl! :)


----------



## Newt

aww wow, congratulations, well done x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## elles28

congrats cant wait to see some pics :happydance:


----------



## Stef

Congrats Xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your baby girl :) xXx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## KX

Congratulations Vicky, two girlies too! Well done you for doing fantasticly well. Looking forward to seeing the pictures of your princess! And of big sister Kacy too!

Take care and hugs to you all :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates babe cant wait to see her xx


----------



## mommy2raven

Congrats hope you and baby are well x x x x


----------



## Lauz_1601

sounds perfect hun, I hope my birth is like that too! 

You did really well and definatly have done yourself proud, welcome to little Kira xxx


----------



## PixieKitty

Congradulations!
:]


----------



## Amanda

Aww congratulations to you all Vicky.:hugs: Well worth the wait!


----------



## mama2connor

Wow, congratulations!!! What a lovely birth...compared to mine anyway! LOL :D


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Great story, sounds like you had a fab birth - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

Chuffed to pieces for you all hun x


----------



## Tam

Congratulations, well done! x


----------

